# 8X lens pros and cons request



## OBE (Dec 4, 2009)

Are any of you shooting with an 8X lens and why? Have you shot an 8X and went to a lower power after trying it and why? Any feedback will be greatly appreciated before I make an expensive investment. Thanks!


----------



## AT_X_HUNTER (Aug 10, 2005)

I shot an 8X for years. But after trying out a 6X I felt more comfortable and saw less movement. You do aim tighter with the 8 but if you get jittery under pressure you're really going to see it. In order to get a similar sight picture, or field of view I guess, I started shooting a Tru-Spot lens. I saw the same amount of target and X, it just wasn't as big or jumpy.

The other issue with the 8 is some people have a hard time finding a clarifyer that keeps the target and the dot/ring/pin in focus at the same time. I found that in order to see both clearly I had to use a really small peep size. My target and dot was clear but being that the hole was so small my sight picture was dark. Luckily, I have good eyes so it didn't bother me too much when shooting on a more dimly lit range. But that's something to take into consideration.


----------



## OBE (Dec 4, 2009)

Thanks for your input. I have wondered what complications I would encounter, being that I don't have good eyesight. I wear glasses. Is there combination of clarifier/verifier and scope that could eliminate the use of my glasses while shooting? 



AT_X_HUNTER said:


> I shot an 8X for years. But after trying out a 6X I felt more comfortable and saw less movement. You do aim tighter with the 8 but if you get jittery under pressure you're really going to see it. In order to get a similar sight picture, or field of view I guess, I started shooting a Tru-Spot lens. I saw the same amount of target and X, it just wasn't as big or jumpy.
> 
> The other issue with the 8 is some people have a hard time finding a clarifyer that keeps the target and the dot/ring/pin in focus at the same time. I found that in order to see both clearly I had to use a really small peep size. My target and dot was clear but being that the hole was so small my sight picture was dark. Luckily, I have good eyes so it didn't bother me too much when shooting on a more dimly lit range. But that's something to take into consideration.


----------



## AT_X_HUNTER (Aug 10, 2005)

maybe but that is going to depend on your eyes. I know some people who have had a pair of glasses made that would work as a clarifyer. That way they could just use a standard peep with no lens.


----------



## OBE (Dec 4, 2009)

Thanks for adding this. I will be going for my yearly eye exam next week and will talk to my doctor about this. Thanks again for your time.



AT_X_HUNTER said:


> maybe but that is going to depend on your eyes. I know some people who have had a pair of glasses made that would work as a clarifyer. That way they could just use a standard peep with no lens.


----------



## rossing6 (Jun 7, 2008)

I have normal eyesight and use these combos for my target setups, about 30" peep to lense on my setups, 8X with #3 clarifier, 6X with #2, and 4X no clarifier, but if I go one size larger on the peep the vision is just slightly fuzzy, which also helps reduce the panic or anxiety over seeing the movement...I have plain 8X lenses and one with a 1/2" centergrind from Truspot...the way I do it is this...once you put in a clarifier lense, only the target will be in focus, the pin, dot or ring on the lense will not be focused, so when I figured that out using 6X lenses as I have to use a clarifier, it does two things, can't use pin, dot or ring, AND the clarifier will make the field of view and magnification just about identical to a 4X lense with NO clarifier, so you can do it two ways. I use the lenses/clarifiers with a small 1-1/4" target scope housing, and use the scope as my aiming ring with out putting a ring on the lense, as I shoot Truspot scopes, I have one with a second retainer ring that is for the double vision (second lense) and putting it on makes the field of view even smaller, so that allows me to focus really hard on the target face and let the subconcious keep the scope centered around where I'm looking...OR you can get the exact same thing using a 4X with a regular peep, and have the ability to use a pin, dot or ring, or optic wire in a center drilled lense and all will be focused for the most part, depending on your eyes....but you can also go with a really really small peep to try and get the 6X focused with no clarifier, but then you may run into light issues, as I do, won't work for me in all shooting conditions. My 8X scope with #3 clarifier on a small scope housing is one of my favorites as the field of view is perfect and it shoots 4 yds out to 101 awesomely...my centergrind 8X has only one drawback for me, and that is due to the extra large grind (half inch) normally they are 1/4" or 3/8", it gives me 5 targets at certain distances, the one I'm aiming at, and 4 around it but smaller, not a big deal, and when shooting 4 yds, that is a little close for a grind, as all you can see is the dot you are trying to hit, can't really tell much else...that is why the 6X and 8X work better there...that's what I have to offer...I currently use a 4X with regular peep as I got a rain drop on my clarifier once and about had a fit getting it cleared out to shoot...


----------

